# How to use Canon 580 ex Flash!



## Mary (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi everyone, 
i have a confirmation coming up i recently bought the canon 16-35mm lens which is great to fit everyone in and i also got a canon 580 ex II flash, the thing is im not very sure how to use the flash so that my photos of people at confirmations will come out right! the weather will probably be dull too!
Any advice on what the best thing to do would be great! thanks


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 26, 2009)

Indoors or outdoors?  

Either way, I'd keep the flash in E-TTL mode.  Bounce off of walls or ceilings if you can.  

To really get good, I'd suggest getting the flash off of the camera...but seeing as you just got the flash (and are asking how to use it)...I assume that off-camera-flash is a bit too advanced of a topic for now.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 26, 2009)

This website ( Strobist ) has some great information on how to use flash


----------



## table1349 (Jan 26, 2009)

A very complete guide on Canon EOS flash units and their use.

Flash Photography with Canon EOS Cameras - Part I.


----------



## Mary (Jan 27, 2009)

thanks guys, i will be taking the photos outside unless its raining. I have taken photos for confirmations and communions for a couple of years without flash but i am now finish college and was able to afford the flash as nearly all the other photographers have one, but im not really a fan of flash it makes me nervous especially when i am taking professional photos the customers expect me to know what i am doing, but the flash is new to me! what if i totally overexpose them?


----------



## Garbz (Jan 27, 2009)

A few tips:

- Use the flash NOW. Don't wait for the confirmation. If the subjects will be outside then grab your brother/sister, stick them outside and do some test shots. Using equipment in the field which you don't know how it works is a recipe for disaster.

- "able to afford the flash as nearly all the other phootgraphers have one" Is a VERY bad rule to follow. Having equipment does not make you a good photographer. If you have been shooting them for years without flash, then why not continue? Are your photos missing something that only flash can add? Are you trying to emulate another photo you saw? If you wish to change your shooting style then practice the style and buy the equipment you need for it, and once you are confident apply it in the field. Do not fall into the cycle of "every photographer has xxxxx I need one too"

The last wedding I shot I shot indoors, no flash, wide aperture lens. The second photographer at the wedding (and all the guests too) used flash. That doesn't mean that my photos were any worse at all, and actually the bride liked several of mine the best anyway.

Oh and just to reiterate: If you don't know what you are doing, then don't do it! Leave the flash at home till you are comfortable with it.


----------

